# any froggers in va?



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

first off, if this is the wrong place for this thread i apologize. it seemed the right choice.

i am new to the hobby and would like to know if there are any froggers in my area that i could maybe get to know in order to have locals to meet with or share information or just have someone that i can turn to in an emergency. i understand if anyone that fits this bill wishes to remain private as i have no reputation on the forum to speak of. im located in Fredericksburg, VA. about 45 mins south of washington DC and the same distance from Richmond VA.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

there are atleast 2 froggers in Fredericksburg, i am in Richmond


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow really?! i wish they would post so i could speak to them! and richmond is not far away either. is there a group or meet for persons in our area?


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Were around. 

There are more than just one or two in the Richmond area probably close to about 4-5 active DB members. 

Then another handful or two spread across the rest of the state, mostly in NVA.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

as locals, do any of you attend the manassas reptile expo? i ask because i had intended to buy my first frogs there but now im hearing that there is seldom any frogs there to be had. if so, that would be bad as i'll have to find a new avenue to purchase frogs.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I m being transferred to Richmond tomorrow actually. This thread could not of started at a better time. Any local froggers feel free to PM me about meeting up and/or just letting me know what frogs you keep. Always interested in something new.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

welcome to the area then!


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

puckplaya32 said:


> Hey, I m being transferred to Richmond tomorrow actually. This thread could not of started at a better time. Any local froggers feel free to PM me about meeting up and/or just letting me know what frogs you keep. Always interested in something new.


Wow I would rather be transferring out to Billings! I miss that area of the country. Not like the flat land area of eastern VA!


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

tim13 said:


> as locals, do any of you attend the manassas reptile expo? i ask because i had intended to buy my first frogs there but now im hearing that there is seldom any frogs there to be had. if so, that would be bad as i'll have to find a new avenue to purchase frogs.


NO and not the Richmond show either. No selection of anyone does show.

Your better off meeting up with some of the established froggers in MD or NVA to get some locally raised stock. Scott up in Frederick MD and few other folks should be able to provide what you might be looking for.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Present and accounted for! Where are you in Fburg? I'm in the four mile fork area.



tim13 said:


> wow really?! i wish they would post so i could speak to them! and richmond is not far away either. is there a group or meet for persons in our area?


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We are in Northern Virginia!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

tim13 said:


> as locals, do any of you attend the manassas reptile expo? i ask because i had intended to buy my first frogs there but now im hearing that there is seldom any frogs there to be had. if so, that would be bad as i'll have to find a new avenue to purchase frogs.


Randy (dartsami on this forum) was at a Manassas show recently and I think he did well there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

ok, so maybe i'll go to the manassas show after all. you guys know any breeders within reasonable driving distance i can get some leucs.from? my situation wont really allow mailing them due to my work schedule. (dominion power)


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Im in Raleigh but drive up 95 at least once a month sometimes twice a month to DC...Pm me what your looking for.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

hi
i am in chesapeake


----------

